# ON APPROACH: Rule Of Thumb



## mycrofft (Mar 3, 2010)

1. The number people it takes to bring one patient to you in an urban environment is usually at inverse proportion to their true acuity...except when they are dead. Actually, I stand on my earlier statement then!
2. Luggage is like the people in #1 above.
3. A second purse most likely holds expired medications and health plan cards along with kleenexes and current medications and insurance cards.
4. A second wallet usually has a different man's ID in it.
5. Cars on their sides or roofs with little deformation are usually in water, mud,or some other soft medium requiring cribbing and a little promptness.
6. ICECREAM TRUCK SYNDROME: when someone runs out to you and hails you, either it's nothing or it's a case of "Aw crikey how did I get into THIS?".
7. Drunks over value minor and delayed cases, and under value very serious ones. ERGO: drunks make damn-poor triageurs and dispatchers.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 4, 2010)

To sum up Hazmat Awareness in a simple post, we can forget using the DOT guide, and just go for the copometric system of hazard identification. In order to do this, simply park a safe distance from the scene, and view the cops through a pair of binoculars:

If the cop car is running, and the cop is lying on the ground, you are dealing with a toxic atmosphere.

If the cop car has stalled, and the cop is down, you are dealing with an oxygen depleted atmosphere.

If the cop and car are both on fire, you are dealing with a flammable atmosphere.

If both the cop car and the cop are melting, you have corrosives to deal with.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NJN (Mar 4, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> To sum up Hazmat Awareness in a simple post, we can forget using the DOT guide, and just go for the copometric system of hazard identification. In order to do this, simply park a safe distance from the scene, and view the cops through a pair of binoculars:
> 
> If the cop car is running, and the cop is lying on the ground, you are dealing with a toxic atmosphere.
> 
> ...



We don't call them blue canaries for nothing!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 4, 2010)

*The Bomb Squad Rule for Scene Safety*

If EOD suddenly climbs into your unit and says "Can I stay here?", things are dicey.
If EOD dashes past you, follow him and KEEP UP.
IF EOD appears casually tossing an object from hand to hand, maybe soccer-dribbling it, you're ok...but don't take him up on his offer to play catch or hang onto it for him awhile.

I've never seen a female EOD expert.

GOOGLE: four in the USMC, four or five per active duty Army company, one in North Carolina Nat Guard. Others...?


----------



## xgpt (Apr 3, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> if eod suddenly climbs into your unit and says "can i stay here?", things are dicey.
> If eod dashes past you, follow him and keep up.
> If eod appears casually tossing an object from hand to hand, maybe soccer-dribbling it, you're ok...but don't take him up on his offer to play catch or hang onto it for him awhile.
> 
> ...




eod?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 3, 2010)

xgpt said:


> eod?



explosives ordinance disposal. Military version of bomb squad


----------



## xgpt (Apr 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> explosives ordinance disposal. Military version of bomb squad



Thanks!


----------



## firetender (Apr 3, 2010)

*On Driving an Ambulance*

[FONT=&quot]You can use a simple, mathematical formula to help you predict your chances of beating the complaint, dodging the ticket, or successfully begging the Judge to restore your Ambulance Driver’s Certificate. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It’s based on one’s experience plus skill level, minus the infraction and damage caused, divided by previous offenses, plus judgment calls (negative or positive values), plus the situation, minus the restrictions of the law and acts of God, and finally multiplied by your ability to justify your choices entertainingly minus any negative personal or professional baggage you carry squared by any formal complaints lodged against you.[/FONT]


From "Moments in the Death of a Flesh Mechanic...a healers rebirth" Coming soon.
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 3, 2010)

*Oh, and wear a tie.*


.........


----------

